# Ati tools artifact finder....



## bios (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey guys,
I recently installed an Ati Silencer on my 9550XT (based on 9600XT PCB so it fits) and previously I was able to O/C it to 486Mhz on stock cooling using Ati Tools max core feature. But now I can only get an extra 6mhz! with the find maximum core feature! I installed the Silencer again just to elimate that from the blame. Was I expecting to much? Also should I just overclock manualy?


----------



## ReconCX (Nov 9, 2004)

do a little manually, the find max feature is a little bit conservative. However, you're pretty much maxed out, I'm having problems going over 510/333x2 with my 9550, and it has a ZM80 + OP1 on it =)


----------



## bios (Nov 9, 2004)

Well I tried manually, I got it to 497 then ran a few loops of 3Dmark 03 and it seems very stable. I think I will just leave it there for now. Until HL2 comes out when I'll be overclocking it to its max for more performance . 
Cheers BIOS


----------

